# What did David Laid do for his face?



## MarstonAlloy (Jun 6, 2021)

Yeah ik he lifted alot but I've seen others who also lifted a shiton and they didn't get the chiseled, dimorphic, mogger face that he did. Just good genes or?


----------



## gamma (Jun 6, 2021)

He mewed


----------



## MarstonAlloy (Jun 6, 2021)

gamma said:


> He mewed


Salludon Amnesia David Laid One struggle


----------



## bernanddrago (Jun 6, 2021)

MarstonAlloy said:


> Yeah ik he lifted alot but I've seen others who also lifted a shiton and they didn't get the chiseled, dimorphic, mogger face that he did. Just good genes or?


_genetics_


----------



## Deleted member 9217 (Jun 6, 2021)

hgh?


----------



## Deleted member 4054 (Jun 6, 2021)

Genes leanness and masseter hypertrophy from anabolics


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jun 6, 2021)

Roids will change your face


----------



## MarstonAlloy (Jun 6, 2021)

kel1382 said:


> hgh?


He did start lifting young so maybe 


Entschuldigung said:


> Roids will change your face


How so


----------



## Deleted member 13754 (Jun 6, 2021)

MarstonAlloy said:


> How so


Increases dimorphisms (chin jaw browridge) if you need any confirmation look at female steroid abusers, they looks like men facially.


----------



## Deleted member 4054 (Jun 6, 2021)

MarstonAlloy said:


> He did start lifting young so maybe
> 
> How so


The masseter muscles are very sensitive to anabolics (high density of androgen receptors), and if they're in the correct spot and you have a decent jaw to begin with, the combo of being on gear while being single digit bf will give you that gigachad jaw look


----------



## IWILLMAKEIT (Jun 6, 2021)

Roids and hgh most likely
Fucking life fuel for puberty cels for dimorphism

The issue is collagen which gets fucked on roids


----------



## Deleted member 4054 (Jun 6, 2021)

ManletEater said:


> Increases dimorphisms (chin jaw browridge) if you need any confirmation look at female steroid abusers, they looks like men facially.


It all depends. All female fitness models juice, but most still look very feminine. Most of not all of the facial masculinization is a loss of bodyfat and jaw muscle hypertrophy


----------



## kamil (Jun 6, 2021)

AlexChase89 said:


> It all depends. All female fitness models juice, but most still look very feminine. Most of not all of the facial masculinization is a loss of bodyfat and jaw muscle hypertrophy


You have to take into consideration a lot of the female fitness models you speak of tend to steer away from androgenic steroids, which cause facial masculinization and secondary male characteristics to develop.


----------



## MarstonAlloy (Jun 6, 2021)

AlexChase89 said:


> The masseter muscles are very sensitive to anabolics (high density of androgen receptors), and if they're in the correct spot and you have a decent jaw to begin with, the combo of being on gear while being single digit bf will give you that gigachad jaw look





IWILLMAKEIT said:


> Roids and hgh most likely
> Fucking life fuel for puberty cels for dimorphism
> 
> The issue is collagen which gets fucked on roids


Gigalifefuel indeed 
I guess natty can only take you so far


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Jun 6, 2021)

ManletEater said:


> Increases dimorphisms (chin jaw browridge) if you need any confirmation look at female steroid abusers, they looks like men facially.


Steroids effect females this way because they literally grow through a second puberty, which is a male puberty with 3-4 times the amount of testosterone of a normal male

Its a hit or miss for males, and its not as drastic, usually people think that because transformations usually include a low body fat,
which in itself makes your jaw look more visible


----------



## Bitch (Jun 6, 2021)

He took 3 showers a day


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 6, 2021)

ManletEater said:


> Increases dimorphisms (chin jaw browridge) if you need any confirmation look at female steroid abusers, they looks like men facially.


Cherry picking. Every guy in my gym on steroids is boneless and bloated. The bodybuilders with attractive faces are famous for a reason: because they're attractive.


----------



## Deleted member 13754 (Jun 6, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Cherry picking. Every guy in my gym on steroids is boneless and bloated. The bodybuilders with attractive faces are famous for a reason: because they're attractive.


Find me an open bodybuilder who is 'boneless' then.


----------



## Edgar (Jun 6, 2021)

Body halos face


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 6, 2021)

ManletEater said:


> Find me an open bodybuilder who is 'boneless' then.


Did you not read my response? Anyone doing shows or with a large following on Instagram is going to have an aesthetic face as a strong face halos the body. The average bodybuilder taking steroids at the gym looks like this:







Have you never entered a gym?


----------



## VeryFuglyNiyguhs (Jun 6, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> The bodybuilders with attractive faces are famous for a reason: because they're attractive.


A lot of pros were quite handsome before they upped the doses.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 6, 2021)

VeryFuglyNiyguhs said:


> A lot of pros were quite handsome before they upped the doses.


Sure. But for every 1 handsome bodybuilder you see, there's 100 bloated trucels who used steroids to escape inceldom.


----------



## VeryFuglyNiyguhs (Jun 6, 2021)

Although I think rich would have been a much better example.






He looked way better before tattoos, pmma, oil. This what his muscles and frame looked like.


----------



## Deleted member 13754 (Jun 7, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Did you not read my response? Anyone doing shows or with a large following on Instagram is going to have an aesthetic face as a strong face halos the body. The average bodybuilder taking steroids at the gym looks like this:
> 
> View attachment 1168017
> 
> ...


Lol the blackpill is fucking with your head bro, the people on the mr o stage for open bodybuilding are there solely based off their physique, the guy in the pic you attached barely looks non-natty


----------



## Jerryterry129 (Jun 7, 2021)

Just more proof that this forum is full of newbies

Running gear year round is beyond a looksmin

I’ve seen dudes age 10+ years in 2 years of low dose trt replacement.

if anything David Laid did sarms, or he just blasted and then got the fuck off. There’s 0 chance he stays on trt year round. His skin would look like absolute shit if he did. (Which his doesn’t)

show me one guy who is 30 who is on trt year round that can pass for 22. One guy in the entire universe. (There is none)

I know David laid isn’t close to 30, but still if he was on trt year round he would have aged his face and look late 20s to early 30s

you can blast roids, but your collagen gets fucked when you stay on(and that includes low dose replacement therapy)

you need to do it short and fast and then get the fuk off until the next year, or do sarms since they don’t age you as much (more tissue selective)


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Jun 7, 2021)

Entschuldigung said:


> Roids will change your face





ManletEater said:


> Increases dimorphisms (chin jaw browridge) if you need any confirmation look at female steroid abusers, they looks like men facially.


Forget them just look at 6'1cel. From 14 to 15 his facial bones look insane and hes already shedding hair jfl


----------



## VeryFuglyNiyguhs (Jun 7, 2021)

Jerryterry129 said:


> Just more proof that this forum is full of newbies
> 
> Running gear year round is beyond a looksmin
> 
> ...



He probably has top tier skin genes.

Breon Ansley is a heavy steroid user like most ifbb pros, but his skin and face looks much younger than his actual age suggests.

Most would assume he's in his 20's but he's really 38.


----------



## klamus (Jun 7, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Cherry picking. Every guy in my gym on steroids is boneless and bloated. The bodybuilders with attractive faces are famous for a reason: because they're attractive.


This. Almost every single roider Ive seen was bloatmaxxed and not even that strong


----------



## lilrope (Dec 4, 2022)

MarstonAlloy said:


> Yeah ik he lifted alot but I've seen others who also lifted a shiton and they didn't get the chiseled, dimorphic, mogger face that he did. Just good genes or?


he watched hamza's videos


----------

